# Jackson Lake State Park, Co



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

We are back from an exciting trip to Jackson Lake State Park in NE Colorado. We ended up have the most intriguing camper in the park! People came from other loops just to catch a glimpse of the sometimes elusive, but always admired, Outback 26 RS.










Full details are here.

Randy


----------



## Four4RVing (Aug 7, 2005)

Boy, you had me going for awhile! I called my husband to come in and read this! That was SO FUNNY!!!! Except of course, for the dangerous part!







Do you by chance write for a newspaper? That was so good! I was thinking we should go there until I saw the surprise!


----------



## Sooner State Outbackers (Aug 9, 2005)

Randy, still looks like you had a good time! I have always enjoyed the pictures and the reports on your camping adventures. Just reading your posts on your trips I feel like we camped ourselves! How was the temprature during your stay? We were going to go this weekend but decided not to because of the 104 degree temp








. We will try again soon....


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

OMGoodness Randy!! How scary!! I'm with you - last trip ever! wow. I'm such a paranoid freak when it comes to things like that (in my case here - bears ha ha) that had that happened to me, I would of stayed inside of my trailer the rest of the time! LOL Loved your pictures though! Looks like everyone had a great time! Cute boat! Have never even heard of a folding boat before! hmm, neat! Have fun with the new motor!!









action jewels


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

You do have some beautiful parks there in Colorado, Randy!
Can't let an overgrown earthworm spoil the fun for ya!

OK, so shoot me, I'm an optimist!









Still, looks like a great time!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sounds like you had a good time
Beside the snake under your camper
Nice pictures by the way









Don


----------



## GenesRUs (Oct 11, 2004)

Fined for killing a snake







?! Maybe you'd be fined for discharging a firearm in a State Park, but killing a snake, no way.

Besides they're good eating!









Dwight


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

That's what the Ranger said, Dwight. You do not kill wildlife unless it is a fish and you haven't caught your limit yet.

Randy


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> That's what the Ranger said, Dwight. You do not kill wildlife unless it is a fish and you haven't caught your limit yet.
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]120753[/snapback]​


Understandable but did anyone tell the snake not to kill humans


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

GenesRUs said:


> Besides they're good eating!


They always give me gas!*









Happy Trails,
Doug

* Name that movie!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

What if my axe just happen to come down across his head? Was just an accident...really


----------

